
Stephen Wolfram: Introducing a new kind of coding [livestream] - Dobbs
https://www.twitch.tv/stephen_wolfram
======
Dobbs
There is a VOD recording at
[https://www.twitch.tv/videos/148815066](https://www.twitch.tv/videos/148815066),
if the mods could update the URL.

